
Create your own private cloud at home – easy installation, no server needed - zefculture
https://www.duple.io/en/?at
======
mikece
I have two questions:

1\. Can someone other than the person setting this up reset the
passwords/credentials for the connected devices that access the files (eg: law
enforcement, a hacker using breach data as a credentials guide?)?

2\. Is the code for the apps open source or open for inspection?

~~~
RealStickman
To answer your second question. Taken from their FAQ.

 _Q: Do you plan to open-source it?

A: We'll open source everything (server, interface, etc...), except from the C
Library. Reason being that the library is what gives us our technical
competitive advantage (being that you get the full private cloud experience
with no need for a server). It's also important to note that you can't patent
your code/algorithm in Europe, so there's no other way to protect it. But
everything else expect from the library will be open-source._

------
EricE
Not open, not appreciably different from completely open solutions like
owncloud - no thanks

------
rwnspace
I'm a Syncthing user - is there any reason for me to use this instead?

~~~
swedtrue
Found a list of comparisons to other solutions including Syncthing:
[https://blog.duple.io/what-is-the-point-of-
duple/](https://blog.duple.io/what-is-the-point-of-duple/)

From their blogpost:

"-Syncthing is P2P, so you get the disadvantages along with it e.g. all your
devices need to be turned on at the same time. If not, you get a
desynchronisation between your devices and create conflict. -Syncthing is not
an app for backup (see this link, section 2.2.17). Duple is; in fact backup is
one of our main features. -Then, similar to the likes of Nextcloud, Syncthing
also includes a complicated installation/setup that isn't aimed at everyone
and requires some IT expertise. One of the main points of Duple is to provide
an out of the box tool that anyone can use, with super easy set up. -It is
also worth noting that Syncthing is not planning on supporting iOS platforms."

